# Watermarking



## stoi689 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello, complete novice back again!

I've noticed a few of my snaps have ended up jotting about on internet forums and I'm worried that if they get reproduced and copied so many time I'll maybe lose claim on them.

Can anybody offer any tips or programme recommendations on watermarking? I have GIMP but it's pretty complicated and if anyone knew of anything simpler or an alternative I would be extremely grateful.

Thanks! Stoi


----------



## mrmacedonian (Mar 2, 2010)

I use Photoshop but I decided to see just how complicated it would be on GIMP, so I googled.

How to Watermark Digital Art Using GIMP | eHow.com

That was the first result it gave me and it put it in 9 very easy to follow steps. I downloaded GIMP, installed it, and did it in about 2minutes just following those directions, with no previous use of GIMP.

The Photoshop instructions are very similar and I can't imagine you'd find them easier to do, it's a pretty straight forward process.

If you're talking about *batch* watermarking this is a different story. I have not done it in GIMP nor Photoshop, as I have not had a need for it thus far.

After another 2 seconds of googling i found: Batch watermarking and resizing | GIMP Plugin Registry

That seems to be a Batch Watermarking PlugIn for GIMP.

As you can see, any of this information was obtainable in less time that it took to login and post this question. I'm not trying to be mean or offensive, simply practical.


----------



## tpd (Mar 2, 2010)

Batch Photo Watermarking Software - Visual Watermark you have to buy it (around $20) but comes with a free tiral.

Allows you to batch watermark also


----------



## stoi689 (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I had Googled myseld and found pretty much the same but the eHow explanation is not trhat straightforward and even YouTube examples can go so fast it's hard to keep up.

I didn't come here out of laziness but simply because it's a forum full of photography experts and the tips and tricks I've received in the past have been invaluable so why not ask the best, eh? :thumbup:


----------



## KmH (Mar 2, 2010)

stoi689 said:


> .....even YouTube examples can go so fast it's hard to keep up......


Use the "Pause" button!


----------



## stoi689 (Mar 2, 2010)

I am doing, there's no hope for me!


----------



## ajandnickysmom (Mar 3, 2010)

try and google, picmarkr... you have to pay for it but its not bad and you can do it in batches!


----------



## chammer (Mar 3, 2010)

stoi689: in addition to watermarking you can also only upload lower resolution versions of the images. if a dispute does ever come up you can always provide proof via the full resolution image with the EXIF data in tact, while those that steal it cannot.

shooting raw also has this effect as the only file that should ever leave your computer are those in jpeg (or other common image format). the raw in this case serves as what was traditionally a negative.


----------



## Vautrin (May 9, 2010)

light room lets you automatically watermark pictures as you export them

xnview is free and lets you watermark a group of images....

both allow batch mode..


----------



## Jeffro (May 9, 2010)

"""""""I didn't come here out of laziness but simply because it's a forum full of photography experts """"""""


WHERE LOL!!!


----------



## ababysean (May 9, 2010)

wow!  I'd love to see one of my pics :stolen: haha


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 20, 2014)

chammer said:


> stoi689: in addition to watermarking you can also only upload lower resolution versions of the images. if a dispute does ever come up you can always provide proof via the full resolution image with the EXIF data in tact, while those that steal it cannot.
> 
> shooting raw also has this effect as the only file that should ever leave your computer are those in jpeg (or other common image format). the raw in this case serves as what was traditionally a negative.



Having a high-res file is NOT proof of copyright. Nor does EXIF data have anything to do with it.

In the US, ownership of copyright is determined SOLELY on registration with the US Copyright office.


----------



## pthrift (Aug 20, 2014)

never mind


----------



## OSOKILL (Aug 20, 2014)

oops not any more =]]


----------



## pthrift (Aug 20, 2014)

Well doesn't my post just look silly now!


----------



## OSOKILL (Aug 21, 2014)

yup lol yer welcome =]]


----------



## KmH (Aug 21, 2014)

480sparky said:


> In the US, ownership of copyright is determined SOLELY on registration with the US Copyright office.


Not true.

It is true that copyright registration is required before a copyright owner can file a copyright infringement action in US Federal Court.
It is also true that if you havent registered your copyright with the US Copyright office in advance of an infringement, then you wont be eligible to seek statutory damages in US Federal Court, and will only be able to seek actual damages after registering your copyright(s).

Your copyright does not have to be registered with the U.S. Copyright Office for you to take advantage of the _Digital Millennium Copyright Act (DMCA)_ provisions in US Copyright law. DMCA is a means to seek monetary compensation for an infringement. The DMCA allows for damage awards from $2,500 to $25,000 _plus attorneys' fees and court costs_.

By comparison the statutory award for an infringement has a maximum limit of $150,000 per willfully infringed image, making timely copyright registration well worth the effort compared to using the DMCA.

https://nppa.org/page/5617
Help! I've Been Infringed! | Photo Attorney
What's An Infringement Worth? | Photo Attorney

Registering Your Copyrights Using the eCO System | NatureScapes.Net - The Resource for Nature Photographers
How to Register the Copyrights for Your Photographs | NatureScapes.Net - The Resource for Nature Photographers


----------

